# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Потоковое видео

## Peh_aka_Ro

Кто-нибудь может подсказать софтинку для сохранения потокового видео? Смотреть кэшируемое каждые 5 секунд видео трудно. :( Еще труднее понять о чем там речь... :( Это не YouTube, и не тому подобные, достаточно известные ресурсы, а посему специально заточенные софтинки здесь не подходят. Ashampoo например... :( Подскажите что-нить более универсальное, а?

----------


## FarAway

vlc media player. Очень хороша софтина - рекомендую, т.к. может практически все, даже вещание потокового видео (ip-телевидение)

----------


## aleksey-61rus

Привет всем!Ребят скажу честно в компе не слишком разбираюсь,подскажите пожалуйста кто знает.Подключаю видеокамеру к ноутбуку,но он камеру не видит,что нужно сделать,может кто знает какую программку скачать чтоб все заработало или кто совет даст дельный,всем спасибо!!!

----------


## FarAway

С каждой видеокамерой идет диск с драйверами.
Если его нет, можешь скачать с сайта производителя.
Многие USB устройства не определяются, пока не установить оригинальные драйвера

----------


## rumtab

Ну а подключаешь через какой порт IEEE 1394?

 В любом случае, необходимо проверить порт к которому подключаешься установлен или нет.
  И действительно, желательно родная программа от камеры, или если порт позволяет установить программу для нелинейного монтажа.

----------


## rumtab

http://videosaver.ru/

Там и скачать в FLV файл есть возможность и программка для преобразования из FLV во многие разные форматы.

  Теперь *видео* можно легко *скачать с YouTube*, *RuTube*, *Mail.Ru*, *В Контакте*, *Smotri.Com*, 
*InTv*  и многих *других* популярных видео сервисов!
   Для этого достаточно вставить в поле адрес страницы, на которой находится видеоролик,  
 нажать "*Скачать!*" и получить ссылку на файл!
  Посмотрите пример: *как скачать видео с Mail.Ru*
  Количество сайтов, с которых Вы можете *сохранить видеоролики*, постоянно растет!
  Узнать о них Вы всегда можете в *новостях*!
  А если Вам, по какой-то причине, не удалось *сохранить видео*, то система  
 автоматически сообщит нам об этом. И мы сделаем все возможное, чтобы в следующий раз  
 Вы этот ролик скачать смогли!
*Удачных скачиваний*! ;-)

----------


## Max_V100

Всем привет! Подскажите пожалуйсата прогу для записи видео с WEB-камеры.
Я сам нашёл несколько прог, но либо на них нет лекарства либо грузят оперативу и проц полностью.
Ещё один момент. Все они записывают видео только 1 час, а мне надо около 12 часов непрерывной записи.
вот те проги:WebCam Monitor, Tireal webcam guard, H264webcam.

----------


## Cheechako

Если нужна просто запись, то можно использовать VirtualDub (время записи и загрузка процессора зависят от места на диске и уровня компрессии, всё настраивается - можно даже frame rate задать :)).
Кроме того, бесплатная :p

----------


## Max_V100

не очень прога

----------


## Cheechako

На деле программа даже очень  :), способность записывать с камеры - одна незначительная деталь; вопрос всё-таки в требованиях (запись/детектор движения/...), не зная которые трудно что-либо советовать: программ много (Easy Web Cam, webcamXP, WebCam Monitor, Super Webcam Recorder, AbelCam, Camembert etc), часто какой-то софт идёт с камерой.

----------


## udavserega

Webcam 7 Pro представляет собой мощный продукт для мониторинга вэб- и сетевых камер, записи и потокового программного обеспечения для личного и профессионального использования.  безопасности товаров и слежения за их состоянием удаленно с телефона или через Интернет. ....у меня она есть с лекарством....Прога пишет 24 часа в сутки....

---------- Post added at 22:37 ---------- Previous post was at 22:35 ----------

Извиняюсь...я не заметил сразу что вопрос 2009 года.

----------


## C0XPAHUTb

о и себе здесь инфу подчерпнула))

----------


## Астахов

Аналогично))

----------


## secitw

А кто нибудь в курсе, какой скорости должен быть канал для передачи видео HD качества?

----------


## Cheechako

> А кто нибудь в курсе, какой скорости должен быть канал для передачи видео HD качества?


Из соображений добра и красоты (в смысле битрейта) от 3 Мбит/с.

----------

